# Worming after kidding?



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just wanted some opinions. I wormed my does 3 days after kidding, using Safeguard. Do I need to worm again, and should I get fecal done? Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With safeguard it is 3x the dosage for goats. Also 10 days later will get hatching eggs.

If you want to get a fecal, it will let you know if they were taken care of.


----------



## kljenkins2 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a 2 day old kid. When should I worm her?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
Twilight Acres Farm Gal


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

No, the kid will not have a worm problem until they are at least 2 weeks old.

I always deworm my does as soon as they are done kidding. Out pops the last kid, into their mouth pops the de-wormer. All those hormones puts the female worms into hyper drive and they go crasy, trying to re-populate the worm with worm eggs.


----------

